# How long does diy co2 take to produce?



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

I started my diy co2 mix 2pm yesterday i was just wondering how long it will take to produce co2 and if it doesnt how long should i wait to start another mix?

Regards Darren


----------



## lwinpet (Jan 28, 2008)

just started mine a few days ago. i used a 2 liter cola container. co2 was produced right away and started to see consistent bubbles in a couple of hours. however, the co2 mixture only lasted about three days before it ran out.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

As I recall when I used to do it, it would take overnight before I saw gas production. If you don't see any gas within 24 hours, I'd chuck it and start over. Make sure your yeast is viable.


----------



## Justpete (Feb 15, 2008)

My DIY mix produces co2 in a half hour. The first batch only lasted 2 days. I now mix with more water. 
Last about 2.5 weeks.


----------



## questor (Jan 8, 2008)

Seems there are a lot of variables that would effect your setup.

Here are some of my observations with DIY co2.

First, I run it through a check valve, and this seems to hold back the flow till the pressure builds enough to push pass the check valve. Once it starts to flow, it is steady.

I use the 2l soda bottle.

Using the packet of dry yeast, I follow the directions to activate it and "proof" it in a messuring cup before adding it to the soda bottle.

So I use 2 cups of sugar in the soda bottle and add a cup or two of HOT water to dissolve the sugar.
While that is cooling off some, I make to "starter" yeast in a mixing cup.

Out of the tap, I add 1/4 cup of warm (104 F) water. To this I add a pinch of sugar and 1/4 tsp of yeast. I use a fork to vigorously wisk this for a minute or two. This adds needed oxygen to help the yeast get going.

Let this sit for 10 minutes, and you will come back and see the yeast has doubled in amount. You should now have nearly a 1/2 cup of frothy yeasty goodness! 

Just add this to the sugar water in the 2l bottle and add enough fresh water to bring the level up to where the bottle starts to narrow or 2/3rds full. 

This usually starts pumping gas in a couple hours for me, and will last for about 2 weeks. 
I usually run two bottles and stager them a week apart to keep a good constant flow.

I tried the exotic yeasts, like brewers yeast and champagne yeast. Wasn't worth the added trouble and cost. 

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## voiceofid (Jan 31, 2008)

usually mine starts about 24 hours after setup and goes for about 3 weeks before the bubble counts start to fall, then i swap it out


----------



## pianomav (Jan 9, 2008)

Mine starts to produce co2 in an hour... would last me for a couple of weeks.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all solved the issue and did some research that may help firstly like an idiot did not de-chlorinate the water and I believe that killed the yeast. Secondly the optimin temperature to activate yeast is 32-38 degrees (90-100F) from now from 15 - 31degrees (60-90f) and also 39c (90f) onwards the yeast slows and too hot and its killed, the method I used is the same as questor more or less but the reason it failed this time was impure starting water, killed my yeast

Thanks all

Darren


----------



## pianomav (Jan 9, 2008)

Hmmm.... the water i use is straight from tap. No dechlorinator at all. However I noticed that making a small mixture of the yeast/sugar/water and aerenating it for 10 minutes before pouring it in the bottle helped a bit...


----------



## voiceofid (Jan 31, 2008)

pianomav said:


> Hmmm.... the water i use is straight from tap. No dechlorinator at all. However I noticed that making a small mixture of the yeast/sugar/water and aerenating it for 10 minutes before pouring it in the bottle helped a bit...


yeah, i use water straight from tap as well

my wife does a lot of baking, i don't mix it she saids when the stuff starts floating up after i pour the warm water into the bottle, then it's good, and she hasn't been wrong yet!


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

when showering here or drinking water to can smell the crap they have put in the water really bad we boil or filter all our water now....

none the less new batch without chlorine and in 30min I had bubbles...

Regards Darren


----------

